# Charging my boat and/or trolling motor battery



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

A 20 watt solar panel will keep it charged.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

This is what I have to keep my cranking battery charged. Small solar panel that simply plugs in every time I put her i the shed. 

Been doing this for well over a year now, it's always fully charged, never had an issue.


----------



## Ajax1980 (10 mo ago)

JappyFish said:


> What's up everyone!
> 
> So currently I keep my boat out in the boonies at my grandparents house. It's free and they live near the water so no worries there. However, it's a heck of a drive and sometimes I want to fish other spots in the opposite direction so of course I need to drive there, get the boat, and then head back.
> 
> ...


you might want one of those trucks that comes with an outlet. then you can charger your battery while it's next to you car.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Paul Mills said:


> This is what I have to keep my cranking battery charged. Small solar panel that simply plugs in every time I put her i the shed.
> 
> Been doing this for well over a year now, it's always fully charged, never had an issue.
> 
> View attachment 201433


Paul,
What is the make and model on your solar panel? Also, what battery are you hooking up too?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

When using a solar panel charger, make sure it has the charge regulator/controller on it so it doesn't overcharge the battery.


----------

